# Any Accountants From The UK Living As Expats In Thailand (Not Retired)



## Bake (Sep 13, 2010)

34 and looking to leave London and start a life in Thailand. I am a Senior Finance Manager for a £1bn company based in London with 13 years of experience. How hard is it to get a job? It's only been about 1 month that I have started my search but it's a bit depressing that I have no positive replies. Is it really impossible to find a Senior role in Thailand? I even specialise in construction and I've never seen so many tower cranes in the skyline as I have there...

I'm very down about this... yes it's early days but it is very disheartening when you have offers all the time in London but you want to be elsewhere...


----------

